# Buried penis and potty training



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm sure this isn't the right place to ask, but....

The 2 year old I take care of is interested in the potty now. He has a buried penis (looks like an outie belly button)







, so it doesn't hang into the pot, and he can't hold or aim it at all. He either pees down his crotch, or shoots right over the side of the potty (even over the shield).

What can I do to encourage potty success, here?


----------



## jasonswife06 (Feb 1, 2007)

I nanny for a little guy whos the same age and we sit him on the big potty facing the lid. (does that make sense?) HTH


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

I second the sitting backwards on the potty. I worked at a preschool and that was a popular way for the boys to go potty.







My kids have never tried it, though.


----------



## vaughnmama (May 18, 2007)

My son had buried penis right up until the age of two. He started using the potty really early though (EC) so we had some experience with the problems like dribbling down the front and complete lack of aim. Some things we tried included having him sit on the big toilet with his bottom hanging inside far enough that the pee wouldn't shoot over the rim, which required us holding him up for support so he wouldn't "fall inside"; we also sometimes just resorted to letting him stand inside the tub to pee (kind of bothersome to take off his shoes and pants each time,) or stand on the side of the tub...which also required us to hold him so he wouldn't fall into the tub (& just rinse off the tub wall when done.)

Of course the downfalls of these methods are that they don't allow for a lot of independence, so hopefully as he gets older it will get easier. Luckily my DS's penis is "out" most of the time now...so it is not as difficult.

Oh, and one last thing we let him do a lot in the summer, just pee outside in our backyard. That was the easiest, but of course, not all parents would go for that.

That's good that you are going to try it out now since he is already interested. Better not to let that interest pass by.

Good Luck!


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

So sad.


----------



## emily.cochrane25 (5 mo ago)

Just wondering… my son has the same hurried penis and is 18months. When did your sons penis resolve? We are wanting to toilet train also but he’ll find it extremely difficult with such a small Willy. I don’t know how he will pee!


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

emily.cochrane25 said:


> Just wondering… my son has the same hurried penis and is 18months. When did your sons penis resolve? We are wanting to toilet train also but he’ll find it extremely difficult with such a small Willy. I don’t know how he will pee!


Is he circumcised? AFAIK, buried penis isn't an issue that comes up with intact babies.


----------



## emily.cochrane25 (5 mo ago)

bugmenot said:


> Is he circumcised? AFAIK, buried penis isn't an issue that comes up with intact babies.


Yes, he was circumcised at two weeks and it has been buried ever since.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

There's very few issues that come up with natural penises.


----------



## Laetihappy (11 mo ago)

Hy

So far I have two boys, ages 3 1/2 and 2. Dare I say that the 5 1/2 year old's penis is about 1.5 inch long, whereas the 4 year old's is 2.5, 3 inches long. Is this normal?


Both are intact, the first has a tight foreskin that appears sort of wrinkly, and the younger's foreskin is very long and loose (much like other intact partners I've had in the past, though my husband is circ'd). It's just strange because my older son's penis has never seemed to grow in length, despite the rest of him growing like a weed. Have other people noticed such a difference within a family? I know penises in general are different shapes and sizes, but for some reason I always thought brothers would appear somewhat similar.


----------



## rnruns10 (2 mo ago)

mama_at_home said:


> I second the sitting backwards on the potty. I worked at a preschool and that was a popular way for the boys to go potty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I knew this years ago. I would have clean up alot less pee.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

emily.cochrane25 said:


> Yes, he was circumcised at two weeks and it has been buried ever since.


Yes have him set and if he needs to stand like in a men's room have him go forward tall leaning forward so can point down also he probably need pulls pants down vs using his zipper common for boys tall they get older. We have 5yo with no length other.


----------

